# Ospreys webcam



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

I find I am becoming hooked on this webcam

www.rspb.org.uk/webcams/birdsofprey/lochgartenvideo.asp

If that does not work, it's on the RSPB website (rather obviously :? )

The story so far has been a bit sad with the third chick dying, but the other 2 seem to be thriving.

What with keeping up with the Osprey family and checking this forum regularly, no wonder I don't have any time left!

Sue


----------

